# New Guy



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Bow junky kale (10 mo ago)

Awesome sir welcome to the family. Shoot straight brother


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Pedco58.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT from California


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## JohnIvins91 (10 mo ago)

Welcome to AT from SW Michigan


----------



## FN.Outdoors (6 mo ago)

Pedco58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> JP from Mass. Been a lurker for a looooong time. Alot of great info here that has helped me tremendously on my archery journey. Figured it was time to join up and get involved. Fairly new to archery and hunting. Im 48 and bought my first bow 4yrs ago and Im totally hooked. Looking forward to interacting with all the fine people here.
> 
> JP


Welcome


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Sniket (Aug 28, 2021)

Pedco58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> JP from Mass. Been a lurker for a looooong time. Alot of great info here that has helped me tremendously on my archery journey. Figured it was time to join up and get involved. Fairly new to archery and hunting. Im 48 and bought my first bow 4yrs ago and Im totally hooked. Looking forward to interacting with all the fine people here.
> 
> JP


Welcome to AT!

Archery is quite addicting. Nothing like the sound the bows make when releasing an arrow.


----------



## SouthernmostArcher (7 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Coralx (6 mo ago)

Welcome from CA


----------



## KennyNguyens (7 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## bigal23 (5 mo ago)

Welcome. Im new as well.


----------



## abastedo75 (10 mo ago)

Pedco58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> JP from Mass. Been a lurker for a looooong time. Alot of great info here that has helped me tremendously on my archery journey. Figured it was time to join up and get involved. Fairly new to archery and hunting. Im 48 and bought my first bow 4yrs ago and Im totally hooked. Looking forward to interacting with all the fine people here.
> 
> JP


Welcome! It's going to be a great page, a lot of information


----------



## Jpiro (2 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum. I'm getting back into archery myself and am looking forward to digging into the info this forum has to offer.


----------

